# Anyone recommend a good accountant in paphos



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well only four weeks to go until our final recce!! 

We are moving out on 23 Nov for good and setting up a small business. 

I would like to meet up with an accountant whilst I am over then so looking for a reputable accountant. Based in paphos area. That answers emails and makes appointments. Have sent a few emails but no one seems to answer! 

Anyway. Any recommendations truly appreciated. 

Thank you. 

Ps happy if you have a good accountant to make an appointment for me!!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, here is one we like and who is good. He speaks English and should respond to your emails promptly. 

Yiannis Constantinides
BA(Econ)FCCA
E mail:[email protected]
Phone:-0035726822900
Fax:- 0035726822901


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you very much. I have emailed him so just hope fora reply now. 
Thank you again


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I will pm you the details of our accountant. (I don't want to give them on an open He is brilliant, saved our bacon when our previous accountant nealry got us into deep doo doo with the tax and VAT.
His fees are very reasonalbe compared to most accountants here.

Veronica


----------

